# Easter eggs 2017



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Found this recipe on facebook. So I gave it a whirl...
Silk tied tight around the eggs, then white cotton shirt tied tight around the silk egg. Boil for 25 minutes in water and 2 tablespoons white vinegar. After 25 minutes take out and cool (not in cold water just dry on counter)

Then unwrap and rub some olive oil on them to make them shiny.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

In order for the pattern to set on the egg it must be very tight against the egg


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Wow,too cool!!!Did you use your eggs?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Yea, I used a blue, brown, olive , tan, white egg


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

After doing a 2nd run, the silk is good for one run only. 2nd run the colors were not as sharp. And do NOT put the eggs in cold water to cool, as the color comes right off.


----------



## PoultryNut (Feb 18, 2017)

Wow, really cool! Maybe next Easter I might try it!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

White eggs will probably work much better .


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I also use a simple method from martha stewart.

1 tablespoon olive oil, 1 tablespoon white vinegar, warm water (I use 7 bowls so each bowl should have warm water, oil, vinegar, and 15-20 drops of wilton icing gels. Mix with a straw. Then take your hard boiled egg and your hands and roll the egg in the mix. Then take out and wipe with a paper towel. It's messy but more fun to do with the children.


































Or use food dye that works too


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That's an awesome idea! I would love to get egg shells , blow them out, and cover them with rhinestones or something. Or make Christmas ornaments.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I hollowed out egg shells last year and decorated them this way, the hard part was keeping them in the boiling water once I hollowed them out as they floated. You need clear acrylic spray for after to spray them ,but wait a few days so the olive oil wears off before you add rhinestones or other stuff as the oil won't let glue dry on the shell until it's gone. I did button quail eggs and regular eggs.


----------

